# Anonymous fish



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

This is not mine, however someone is looking for an ID on it:


















Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

looks almost like a poorly colored cobalt blue mix????


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

looks almost like a poorly colored cobalt blue mix????


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Metriaclima greshakei

.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not a greshakei. I guess you could call it a M. zebra-ish type...lol really not sure what exactly it is.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, I believe it is a greshakeiâ€¦.










Just not as nice as yours SK


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, when the levels are bumped, it looks like a female greshakei.


----------

